# wlan0 sin ip.

## hfernando

hola. 

necesito un poco de su sabiduria   :Smile: 

lo que pasa es que estoy sin wifi. estube un tiempo con problemas de drivers pero logre montar la tarjeta.

ifconfig | wgetpaste 

Your paste can be seen here: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/447192/

como es de esperar busque y trate de solucionar el problema antes de recurir a ustedes. 

y se me ocurrio que tenia que ver que wlan0 no tiene ip.

por eso cuando pongo knetworkmanger no me encuentra ninguna coneccion.

no encontre nada mas, y no se que hacer.

porfavor cualquier ayuda es bienvenida.

algunos outputs:

lspci -k | wgetpaste 

Your paste can be seen here: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/447194/

dmesg | wgetpaste 

Your paste can be seen here: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/447197/

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | wgetpaste 

Your paste can be seen here: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/447198/

eso son los que se me ocurieron.

cualquier cosa estoi super atento.

gracias de antemano.

saludos.

----------

## agdg

¿Y que haces para solicitar la ip al router?

Prueba con:

```
ip link set wlan0 down

ip link set wlan0 up

ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.20 netmask 255.255.255.0 

route add default gw 192.168.1.1

echo nameserver 8.8.8.8 >> /etc/resolv.conf

echo nameserver 8.8.4.4 >> /etc/resolv.conf 
```

PD: Sustituye las ip por un rango adecuado a la configuración de tu router.

----------

## SS3

No olvides añadir dev wlan0 a el final de ese route add default, si tienes habilitado el servidor en el router también puedes usar dhclient wlan0 con lo cual el router ya te otorga las dns y tu ip en la lan así como gw, o el clásico ;

ip addr flush dev wlan0

ip route flush dev wlan0

ip addr add dev wlan0 192.168.1.111/24

ip route add dev wlan0 192.168.1.1 

ip route add default via 192.168.1.1

No olvides las dns tampoco, otro modo de hacerlo es usando los ficheros de inicio de gentoo pero de momento escríbenos si te va de ese modo o no.

Suerte.

----------

